# People With Diabetes Conference Nottingham 27/28 Feb



## Princess Mononoke (Jan 26, 2016)

Just wanted to remind people that there's the *People With Diabetes Conference* in Nottingham on the *27th and 28th of February 2016*, hosted by *#gbdoc *and sponsored by *Team Blood Glucose*. It was very popular last year, and I'm sure it'll be the same this year. It's run by diabetics for diabetics. 

It's not about being lectured by doctors, but rather about sharing our hints, tips and everyday solutions with other, like minded people with diabetes. Sharing stories, learning from each other and discovering that you are not the only one who has ‘those’ issues with living with diabetes. 

Looks fun and interesting from what I've heard and read.

More info is available at: http://www.peoplewithdiabetesconference.com

The more the merrier, so please help spread the word.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

I think one of our members went to it last year and found it to be really good  I'd love to go, but I'm afraid I can't afford it, with travel and accommodation costs  If you go, please let us know how things go!


----------



## Princess Mononoke (Feb 1, 2016)

That's a shame Northener. I'm definitely going so will tell you how I found it. There is a 'pay it forward scheme' if you struggle with the cost of the ticket, but like you say, there is the travel and accommodation costs on top of that if you're from further away.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2016)

Princess Mononoke said:


> That's a shame Northener. I'm definitely going so will tell you how I found it. There is a 'pay it forward scheme' if you struggle with the cost of the ticket, but like you say, there is the travel and accommodation costs on top of that if you're from further away.


Thanks PM  If only I still lived in Sheffield!  Maybe one year! Hope it goes well, I will keep a look out for news.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for you ! Knowledge is king & hope its good day for everyone who goes


----------

